
Show HN: Color War - xentac
http://jointhecolorwar.com/
======
xentac
Try to make the screen all one color while your opponents do the same.

------
xentac
Written in Node.js, hosted on Amazon EC2, uses Socket.IO.

~~~
tomg
Is the code available somewhere? I'm working on a somewhat similar game
concept on an identical stack.

~~~
xentac
I know it's a little belated, but here's the code. I haven't written the blog
post yet.

<https://github.com/xentac/colorwar>

------
msluyter
Addictive for about 40 seconds. I was like "GO GREEN! GREEN! GREEN!
GREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN!!!!" and then realized it was futile. Neat though!

~~~
stock_toaster
I was entertained through a boring meeting. :)

------
psadauskas

        var x=0,y=0;
        
        function f() {
          if(y > 600) { y = 0; }
          if(x > 800) { x = 0; y += 10; }
        
          socket.emit('move', {x:x, y:y, id:myId});
        
          x += 10;
        
          setTimeout(f, 5);
        }

------
rubidium
It was just a matter of time before someone stopped using a mouse and started
some scripts.

~~~
xentac
Yeah, I limit the number of moves you can make per second, but mice/multi-
touch move pretty fast...

~~~
DanBC
Do you take into account mouse acceleration?

~~~
xentac
It just reads mouse move events, so there are only so many per second. If you
send me more events than I allow, I drop the rest of them on the floor.

------
DanBC
I'm red. I have no idea why I'm winning. Green has a really nice lissajous
going on, but I don't think it's scoring them that much.

------
xentac
I did do some stuff to try and limit scripts. We'll see if they can figure it
out.

Also, it's multi-touch enabled...

------
m104
Ha, some bots are being written as we speak! Or, someone out there has some
killer hand-eye coordination.

------
abraham
There is a bug. My dots would randomly change to a different color shortly
after I placed them.

~~~
xentac
That's actually not a bug, someone wrote a bot that plays in every position
that someone else plays.

~~~
abraham
Ha. That does not surprise me at all. At first I thought it was someone else
but the dots matched exactly so I thought it was a bug instead.

------
bobidden
for (var i = 0; i < 10000; i++) { socket.emit('move',
{x:Math.floor(Math.random()* 750), y:Math.floor(Math.random()* 750),
id:myId}); }

